# Confused about hairy paws and wooden floors



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, Nikey is 10 weeks old. When we got it from the breeder, she suggested that we trim the hairs under his paws so he wouldn't slip on the wooden floors. However, the vet suggested not doing that as the hair prevents little rocks and debris to get between his toes and nails. However, the vet also indicated that we avoid having Nikey on slippery surfaces to prevent his slipping to develop crooked legs (or at least that's what I understood). That leaves me with a dilemma, because we have no carpets or rugs at home, and I still don't know if it would be good to trim the hair under his paws. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I, for one, think it would be a lots slipperier with the hair under his paws than without it. I've had dogs for over 30 years and ALWAYS trimmed the hair between the pads.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Just did Oreo's this past weekend. I have to trim them every 3 weeks so far. It's funny, yet concerning, that when he does his RLH on our wood floors, he slips and his but slides one way while his head is going the other.

After it's trimmed, he has WAY better grip on the floor.

Everytime Oreo leaves the house and comes back, we wipe his feet with wet wipes/cloth before he can run around the house.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know about trimming the hair BETWEEN the paw pads ... as I understand it you just trim the hair growing out and covering up the pads, at least that's what I've done for the past year and a 1/2...


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> I don't know about trimming the hair BETWEEN the paw pads ... as I understand it you just trim the hair growing out and covering up the pads, at least that's what I've done for the past year and a 1/2...


I trim in between the paws too. I have to becareful though cause it sems like Oreo has webbed feet hahaha. Have to becarefulnot to cut into the webbed skin part. I did that the first time and it bled a little.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting. I have never thought to trim in between the paw pads... I wonder what other do? maybe if we had high weeds, or lots of burrs around I would do that, otherwise I don't really see the need to trim that much...? but maybe that's just me being lazy! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just trim off the hair covering the paw pads. I would think that taking off too much hair between pads would make it more tender if your pup stepped on something (sticker) hurt.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki grew up on wooden floors and has perfectly straight feet. We have only one medium sized rug in living room. I trim fur on his paws at least once a month. He will definitely have better grip on the floor without fur. All kinds of stuff can stick to paw fur like burrs, chewing gum (awfull), small twigs and dried leaves, pieces of fine wire (I found that in Roki's paw ten days ago)... Result is irritation, even infection. 
So I do routine pawdicure - trim hair around each finger and big pad, trim between fingers, clip nails, and massage paw pads and skin between pads with paw protection balm ( I put it at least two times during the week, especially in the winter). Little piggie really enjoys paw massage. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had Rosie to the groomer a total of 3 times. She made her feet look like poodle feet. I have trimmed the hair around her foot that acts like a dust mop and brings in all the stuff from outside. Don't trim between the paw pads. My thinking is that if God had meant for her paw pads to be hairless he would have made her a chihuahua--course I may be lazy also.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a brand/model of a small clipper that would be good for trimming the paw pads? Thank you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just groomed dogs this weekend and trimmed the paws too. I trim between pads because Kodi had mats between them. i have wood floors and they don't slip & they're legs are straight. I just use a small cuticle scissor VERY carefully.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I just trim the hair that covers the pads - I don't go between the pads. I worry that I might accidentally cut a pad and that would be far worse than any hair left there. I did think Augie had a mat once on his foot - and it was gum! What a mess. I use a human infant fingernail scissors with blunt end.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, good to hear I'm not the only one that does trim BETWEEN the pads! 
As for a good trimmer, I found mine at ROSS for like $8! wahoo! LOL It is just a WAHL beard and mustache trimmer. It is maybe an inch across and works like a dream!
Although I am pretty sure it tickles her pads when I shave them... LOL


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

We definitely trim the hair that grows over the pads...but that is as far as I go. My sister likes to get in there and really trim between the pads. I always get yelled at when we are at the dog show because I don't get inbetween there...but I feel like, hey the hair growing over the pads is trimmed, the dog has traction on the floor...my job is DONE! LOL She is definitely more into the grooming than I am...I can grow and maintain coat, but keep me away from the scissors. LOL


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam uses the Oster Finisher/Trimmer (or something close to that name). She doesn't separate the pads to get between them, but the clipper is almost vertical to get between them some. It doesn't bother the dogs or puppies at all, and there is absolutely more traction on slick floors.

Debris getting in there is a non-issue. Remember that half of Vets finished in the bottom half of their class.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I trim between a bit but not all the hair. I had one of Wahl trimmers, but last spring my grooming tackle box was under the grooming tent at the dog show. A tornado touched down near the area and lots of rain. Everything was soaked and that was the end of them. I haven't gotten around to replacing and just use my scissors.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam was trimming Nike's feet just as I saw this thread. I took a series of 10 pictures. I'll post them in a new thread.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> okay, good to hear I'm not the only one that does trim BETWEEN the pads!
> As for a good trimmer, I found mine at ROSS for like $8! wahoo! LOL It is just a WAHL beard and mustache trimmer. It is maybe an inch across and works like a dream!
> Although I am pretty sure it tickles her pads when I shave them... LOL


+1 for Ross and TJ Max and Marshalls hehehe


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Sox said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand/model of a small clipper that would be good for trimming the paw pads? Thank you!


Wahl products are genrally good.

Do not get this style...










I got his and it won't cut any hair because Oreo's hair was too thick.

You want to get a sturdy one, metal if possible.

I have a plastic Wahl one and I dropped it a few times. It stopped working but after I banged it a few times on the counter, it started working again but when it's on, it doesn't sound like it's operating correctly.


----------



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody. You good people are awesome!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I trim Gucci's like Lucille's, I trim the hair around the paw, so its not quite touching the floor and I 'trim' the pads, but there is usually still hair covering her pads in a few places.

Gucci has mastered the SLIDE across the wooden floor, its actually quite funny when she's chasing her toy or playing, I honestly think she likes sliding on the floor, or else she would avoid that particular spot and stay on the carpet.

My vet told me the hair on their paws also helps protect their pads from hot pavement,not sure if that is an opinion or fact, but it has stuck with me..

Kara


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I came across this "how to trim paws" video recently. This girl is not a professional and states that right up front . . .but she has some great how to videos and I LOVE her grooming station set up. In her bath video, she has a laundry sink set up in her dog's shower (yes, her dog has its own bathroom) and I'm thinking, wow, why didn't I think of that


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was told by a groomer to trim all the hair out between the pads. I've been doing it since they were pups. I just use the clippers. It does help in the snow otherwise the snowball really build up. I will keep an eye on this thread because maybe I should stop trimming in between their pads!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I trim away any hair that grows up from between her toes, so her little black pads are clean and visable if you looked at the bottom of her foot. (I do not go down in between her toes and cut all that hair out...that to me is for protection.) I also trim the hair around her feet to keep it rounded and neat looking.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been thinking about this too. Timmy spends most most, if not all, of his time on laminate floors. While I'm grateful for this for potty training, I do see him sliding around a lot. Vet and breeder don't recommend, nor trim between the pads. I think I might try to just trim the hair around his pads, not between them, and see how that goes. I'll have to wait until afternoon nap time though since I'm sure he won't have the patience if he's awake. Claire, great video, very informative.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to stop trimming between the toes!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone else amazed by the dog in that video? She was so still I didnt see her move at all and must have been sleeping through the whole thing given her cute little yawn at the end. Thanks for the video.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

unjugetito said:


> Anyone else amazed by the dog in that video? She was so still I didnt see her move at all and must have been sleeping through the whole thing given her cute little yawn at the end. Thanks for the video.


Actually, my boys are like that when I cut and groom them. They almost fall asleep. Bella is good but not as good as my boys. I can't complain though!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

She's nothing like Isabella. I've watched several of her grooming videos and I remember the first one I watched thinking she must be demonstrating on a training dummy . I can only hope one day my Isabella is that calm. Right now, she's curious about everything.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I was amazed at the video dog, too! Ours fight practically the entire time even though they get groomed every day. You'd think they would be used to it and relax!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, that is an amazing video!! LOL 
Tillie has been doing great with getting her paw pads trimmed, but I use a shaver and and actually stands up while I do it. I'd LOVE her to lay down but she seems more comfortable standing for some reason... I think that her paw pads are ticklish just like our feet!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That video dog is like a big mush pile!!! I can't believe how relaxed she is!! That's wonderful!! Whimsy co-operates but doesn't make it quite that easy for me that's for darn sure!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I came across this "how to trim paws" video recently. This girl is not a professional and states that right up front . . .but she has some great how to videos and I LOVE her grooming station set up. In her bath video, she has a laundry sink set up in her dog's shower (yes, her dog has its own bathroom) and I'm thinking, wow, why didn't I think of that


 Winnie the dog just laid there he wasn't even hardly breathing.
I was taught to get most of the hairs but I never bought the clippers so I just trim as much as I can with my scissors


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I usually trim with a pair of short blunted scissors. If I am doing a whole trim and the clippers are there, I'll use them but I think they tickle him. Jack hops about a lot more with the clippers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never trimmed the hair between the pads on any of my dogs, just the hair that grows over them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great video! The pup was sooooooooooooooooooooo relaxed!!!! I can only wish!


----------

